# KBG or grassy weed?



## jameejay (May 8, 2021)

Is this KBG?


----------



## 2L8 (Mar 18, 2019)

Certainly not KBG. It is probably annual raygrass because it is growing vigorously now. But it could also be tall fescue. Raygrass has shinier leaf undersides and is lighter green.


----------

